# Welcome Home Dasher



## Leeann

Amanda I will probably be in bed sound asleep when you get home but I wanted to welcome your new little boy home. And I better wake up and see some pictures posted...

*:bounce: Welcome Home Dasher:bounce:*


----------



## Kathy

Here is Amanda and Dasher relaxing together shortly after she arrived here to get him.


----------



## Leeann

Ohhh how cute, thank you Kathy I am sooo excited for Amanda.


----------



## Kathy

He was so relaxed in her arms. You can see he is showing off his "jewels"! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Oooohhhhhh, how sweet!! What a great picture of Dasher, totally content to be in his new mommy's arms. Love it! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia

AWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kathy said:


> He was so relaxed in her arms. You can see he is showing off his "jewels"! :biggrin1:


I was going to say the same thing. They both look soooo happy. :whoo::whoo: Congratulations Amanda & Dasher!:hug::wave::clap2:


----------



## EstrellaVila

What a cute baby! They look so happy!


----------



## Laurief

How absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Dasher is already in love. Oh I am so happy for Amanda, Dasher and you too Kathy.


----------



## mellowbo

Awww. I'm estatic for them!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## havaluv

Awwww, look how comfortable he looks already! Looks like a great match! Congratulations Amanda and Dasher!!!


----------



## pjewel

I'm excited for you. I can't wait to see the pictures, but I know I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## mckennasedona

What a cute picture. Welcome home, Dasher (as soon as you get there tonight).


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwwwwww! Congratulations Amanda


----------



## Missy

Awww-- Kathy thanks for posting that. They both look like star-crossed lovers-- they were meant to be together. 

Can't wait to see the homecoming pictures Amanda. Congrats!!


----------



## Julie

Oh how sweet! What a fantastic thing to FINALLY see Amanda with her new hav she has wanted so long! Congrats Amanda:hug:


----------



## Leslie

Kathy~ I love the picture! Amanda is SO in love w/him, you can see it on her face. And, when we talk, I can hear it in her voice. She's a gonner for sure! 
I can hardly wait to meet him tomorrow!


----------



## Kathy

Amanda called and said they made it home safe and sound. Dasher didn't even throw up, GO DASHER!! <grin>

However, after getting home and introducing Dora and Bella to Dasher, it seems Dora may have been biten by something in or around her ear, so they are off to the emergency vet. Keep fingers, toes, and prayers going that Dora will be ok.

Kathy


----------



## JanB

What an adorable picture  Welcome home Dasher!

And healing wishes and a prayer for Dora. I hope she's OK!


----------



## trueblue

Awwww...what a great picture of the new mom! I hope Dora's OK.


----------



## Havtahava

Welcome home, Dasher! I'm so glad you are back already Amanda. I'm excited to hear how things are going.

In the meantime, get well quickly Dora! Nothing like trying to steal a little attention.


----------



## DAJsMom

Congratulations Amanda and Dasher! 
Hope Dora's okay!


----------



## Poornima

Welcome to Dasher! Look forward to the pictures.

Good luck to Dora!


----------



## mellowbo

Amanda, yipee! You have waited and searched for so long. You deserve the very best and it sure looks like that's what you got. 
Let me know how it is with two hands and three dogs!!
Tummy rubs to Dora too.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Sissygirl

I sure hope Dora is ok.

Can't wait to see pics of Dasher. 

Kathy, are you ok? I know that has to be so hard to see the little fella leave. BUT it is so exciting that he went to Amanda. He will have a fun filled, loved exciting life.


----------



## good buddy

I hope everything is ok with Dora. What a bummer to end up in emergency on such an exciting day! Send us a message once your home again! We wanna hear all about it!


----------



## ama0722

Dasher is home safe and did excellent in the car. Talk about throwing him right in, within 20 mins of him getting here, we had to leave him with the little white monster and take Dora to the emergency vet. We did the introduction down off our property and some how Dora managed to get foxtails on her fur and in her ear (Kathy- you were correct, Leslie I remember you telling me about these too!). The problem is they are down deep and up against her ear drum. We had to wait 2 hours to hear this since a dog got hit by a car and another dog ate a box of snail poison right when we got there. So say some prayers for Dora and those dogs that we saw come in- we are expected to pick Dora up sometime in the morning (1-3am) after the anesthesia wears off. They have to use a special tool to remove the fox tails so keep your thoughts with my little girl.

Other than that I couldn't have planned anything better! Belle basically ignored Dasher except she took his food (brat!) and he was too scared to eat it! Dora was fine and was more excited to see me home until the lil buggers got her.

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

Glad you are home with Dasher Amanda. Poor Dora, we are sending over lots of good vibes for her.


----------



## ama0722

It is 215 am and Dora is home now. She is tired but not tired enough to pass on the treat drawer- she lost her balance jumping around but she is still my girl. Dasher went into his crate next to the bed while we laid down waiting for Dora. Not a peep! He is being such a good boy and let's just say I definitely have a mommy's boy right now- DH keeps joking that I have to go to work on Monday when he is going to change him completely!

When we went to get Dora- we let him have full run of the house to help get used to it and interact with Belle. When we came home, Belle ran up like usual and was jumping and barking at the door. Guess who agreed that is the proper way to greet people- Dasher followed suit. Belle is just pretty much ignoring him still but not being nasty how she normally is.

Will update everyone tomorrow where we have a lot less stressful of a day!
Amanda


----------



## Judy A

Congrats Amanda and welcome to Dasher! What a day! I'm looking forward to "family" pictures.....

Can anyone explain how a foxtail gets way down inside the ear? Does the scratching trying to get it off, push it further inside? I'm not even sure what a foxtail is.....


----------



## mintchip

:whoo:Congratulations Amanda!
:hug:Get well soon Dora!
:whoo:Welcome Dasher!


----------



## Missy

Oh what a crazy looooonnnnng day you had. Feel better Dora, welcome home Dasher, Belle--- well you just keep being Belle. Congrats Amanda. Hope today is better.


----------



## Suuske747

Congratulations and welcome home Dasher!!

You both look so happy! 

I am glad they got the foxtails removed!

enjoy this wonderful time!


----------



## dschles

Congrats on Dasher's homecoming. You must be completely exhausted -- poor Dora.


----------



## CinnCinn

Congratulations! Glad Dora is better. Anxiously awaiting more pictures of Dasher.


----------



## ama0722

*Dora*

Judy- Here is a page I found last night. I heard people talk about them but I really didn't know what they were. Dora had a few things caught in her fur last night but it wasn't like we were hiking or some where strange. We were down on the street for about 10 mins and when they were getting along we decided to go upstairs and that is when Dora started freaking out!

She is not quite herself, not sure if lack of sleep or it is still wearing off. We just need to put some ointment in her ear. The ER vet acted like it was pretty common and the more I read on the internet, it happens quite often out west.

*Now on to my new lil puppy-*
Last night, he didn't eat- I tried to feed him two times and he was kind of spooked out not running around like normal but being very cautious. So I sat there with him but he kept jumping up for me to pick him up. Well this morning, he is already a lot more comfy. DH must have woke up and got him out of the crate cause I walked into the living room and there he was with all 3 dogs. Dasher about threw himself off the couch when he saw me. DH just grabbed his rear! We went thru a 15 min period of I love you and miss you. But we got food and he ate and learned you don't walk over to Belle's bowl when you are done <BG> He did what he should and jumped right back! Now we are snuggling as I think everyone is still pretty tired!

But boy is he adorable  We will work on pictures later today!


----------



## Leslie

Holy cow, Amanda! Could you have had a more eventful day/night??? Geesh! I'm so glad you and Dasher had a good ride home. But, how awful to come home to Dora w/a foxtail in her ear  Now you see why I'm so paranoid about them  They cost us _2 surgeries_ on our sheltie (ear and foot/leg).

 WELCOME HOME, DASHER!!!


----------



## Kathy

Amanda,
I am so sorry to hear it was a foxtail, but that is what it sounded like when you described to me last night what Dora was doing. They are nasty and it is a type of weed/grass that grows EVERYWHERE in California. It is very common for dogs to get them in their ears and they are painful and nasty! So glad you took her right away. 

Dasher is probably trying to figure out what the heck is going on here! He is a trooper though and will bounce into the routine in no time at all. 

Oh how I miss him. He was the one that would tell me every morning, "time to get up"!!! Give him a great big hug and kiss from Grandma Kathy.


----------



## Kathy

Sissygirl said:


> Kathy, are you ok? I know that has to be so hard to see the little fella leave. BUT it is so exciting that he went to Amanda. He will have a fun filled, loved exciting life.


Yes, I am ok as I love Amanda and know Dasher will be loved just as much as he was here. It is an adjustment though, as there is always one in every litter that tugs at your heart. <grin>

Amanda is right, he is a momma's boy, but then most males are. They truly are IN-LOVE with you. <grin>


----------



## Posh's Mom

Again so happy for you all! What a first night home! Boy, I thought we had all the nasty stuff here in MN...So glad Dora is okay, Belle is Belle, and Dasher is in love with his Mommy!

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Poornima

Glad to know that Dora is better and Dasher is settling down. Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Ouch poor Dora, hope she is feeling better today. Sounds like naps are in order at your house today Amanda. Glad Dasher is home and it sounds like your DH is falling head over heels. Puppy breath and hugs and a big congrats to you.


----------



## Jane

Amanda, sounds like things are pretty high energy at your house right now! That is wonderful that you have Dasher and that he didn't get sick at all during the long trip! I'm sorry to hear about Dora and the foxtail - my vet warned me about them as well - I guess this is the season for them  I hope she is feeling good again soon. Nothing like grabbing a little attention for herself just as you bring home your new puppy :biggrin1: These Havs are so smart!

Photos, photos, please! When you get a chance, of course!


----------



## JanB

Amanda, what a night! Poor Dora, I hope she's feeling better now.

I'm loving the adjustment stories. I guess Dasher knows who is alpha now, eh? :biggrin1: He sounds absolutely adorable.

Hope you all can get some rest!


----------



## marjrc

Awwww, poor Dora!  That must have freaked her out quite a bit, poor thing. Sounds painful!

How nice that Dasher took to the car ride really well. He sounds like a lovey dovey and will no doubt be quite the match for Belle and learn the hard way. lol Rest up today, guys. Sounds like you need a nice day off.


----------



## Janet Zee

So glad to hear Dora is better and your new baby boy is settling in nicely. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## mellowbo

Oh Amanda, Dasher sounds so sweet. I warned you, these little boy babies will love you to death! And watch out for the DH, he will try to steal the little guy too, LOL. BG.
Can't wait to meet Dasher someday When are you moving?
So glad to hear Dora is doing well. I hope you all get naps today!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Lynn

Wow, I went though so many emotions reading this.....

First - I am so happy for Amanda getting Dasher and how lucky you are to be getting one of Kathy's dogs.

Second - I was so upset to hear Dora was having problems...I love Dora.

Third - I am glad Dora is home ok and back with her mom. I really would have had a bad day thinking of Dora sick and at the vets.

Wow....what a emotional roller coaster. Amanda I can't hardly wait for all the stories you will share about Dasher and your girls.

I need to go give my two a long walk.....so I will check in on Dasher later.


----------



## Sissygirl

So sorry to hear about Dora's ear - sure hope she feels better today.

I bet Belle and Dasher will get along just fine. She probably showed him the ropes while you were gone.


----------



## ama0722

Well, someone is already smitten by the little guy. Dasher was being a mommy's boy but decided Jim is cool too. He was loving Dasher and said Seriously why would anyone want anything other than a havanese!!! So I think two are down, and two for Dasher to capture!

Kathy puts together a great puppy package! Notice my doggy bag, blanket, we have toys, a book (Kathy- Jim loved this and learned something already!), let's just say I have the entire package with this little guy and can't wait for more fun!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwwwww! Welcome Dasher
PS-what is the book's title????


----------



## Missy

More. More. More!!!!! both your "boys" are cuties.


----------



## pjewel

Your hubby looks like a happy camper with your new little boy. I can't wait to see yours interact. What fun with the puppies in the house.


----------



## Julie

Oh My----isn't he a doll! I love that Bellatek bag and blanket! Kathy fixed you up real good! You lucky thing!!! 

I guess I'm not sure what a foxtail is either,but I've heard farmers talk about them....I have an idea in my head,but I'll have to look now. Poor Dora---that's gotta be a bummer......


----------



## trueblue

I love the white on Dasher's face...he's adorable. Those are great pictures, and what a cool package to take home. Congratulations on your sweet new baby!


----------



## good buddy

Nice pic of your two men!

OK for all of you that aren't sure what a foxtail is see here-------> http://leerburg.com/foxtail.htm

We get these nasty things in CA and if you have a dog it's something to be careful of! The little dart shaped things are sharp and are designed to keep pushing forward. When hiking you get them stuck in your socks and they only come out by pulling all the way through. Dogs get them in the ears or nostrils and worse!

I'm glad you got Dora into the vet and she's doing well!


----------



## mckennasedona

Aww, he came in a puppy take-out bag. How cute. I love the photo of your boys.


----------



## pjewel

Reading that was terrifying. I never heard of it before but good grief . . . I wonder if we have any of it in this part of the country. I'm guessing not because I'm sure we would have heard.


----------



## Brady's mom

I hope Dora is back to herself soon!

What a little cutie Dasher is! Congrats


----------



## ama0722

Sally- sorry, I meant Kathy puts together a puppy book with all Dasher's info, care package. 

We took him on his first outing and he did well. We went to home depot which is right below the highway. A bit overwhelmed at first but so I carried him and then I put him down and he kept his tail up. He was drawing a little too much attention ofcourse so DH told me to pick him up so we could actually get what we came for. Back home for an afternoon nap.

Dora is slightly coming around. She ate some lunch and now is back to another nap. But she did sniff around. It appears that foxtails are generally just on the west and the best way to prevent them is to cut them down before they dry out. However, we have no idea where they came from. So DH went thru and pretty much cut down any plant we didn't recognize in our yard- looking bare but dogs first!

Amanda


----------



## TobyBaby

He looks pretty darn comfy. So many new babies! Is this a typical spring trend? Love the black and white.


----------



## Leslie

I hope y'all will forgive me. When I called Amanda today we decided since Dora's not quite up to snuff, we'd put off us getting to meet Dasher until tomorrow. Yes, I'm disappointed but, Dora's health has to come first. I promise pix tomorrow!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Of course Dora comes first. And Kathy I just love your puppy pack. Way too cute. Amanda, as for DH falling hard, didn't I predict it? Just so happy for you - hope you catch up on sleep soon and Dora is back to her old self very quickly.


----------



## ama0722

Dora is doing better this evening. We had a flossie party (Dasher loves them!) and Dora resisted at first but now is partying along with Belle and Dasher. 

As to Dasher, he hasn't had an accident yet, he knows the dog door already and has gone out on his own quite a few times. I am following him out as potty on command is always good and boy does he love to celebrate being a good boy! We have let him have roam of the house and he is already feeling like one of the gang. The girls aren't playing with him, they are just ignoring him pretty much. They did play with him and his blanket for a bit but when he got a little too excited, Belle reminded him about personal space. I hope in a few days to have them playing and interacting more but right now, we are doing very well. He is getting more comfy and running around playing toys too!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie

ama0722 said:


> Dora is doing better this evening. We had a flossie party (Dasher loves them!) and Dora resisted at first but now is partying along with Belle and Dasher.
> 
> As to Dasher, he hasn't had an accident yet, he knows the dog door already and has gone out on his own quite a few times. I am following him out as potty on command is always good and boy does he love to celebrate being a good boy! We have let him have roam of the house and he is already feeling like one of the gang. The girls aren't playing with him, they are just ignoring him pretty much. They did play with him and his blanket for a bit but when he got a little too excited, *Belle reminded him about personal space*. I hope in a few days to have them playing and interacting more but right now, we are doing very well. He is getting more comfy and running around playing toys too!
> 
> Amanda


As Belle is so good to do! ound:


----------



## ama0722

Leslie - I am excited for him to meet Tori! Another puppy to play with in puppy ways


----------



## Leslie

I know Tori will totally love playing with him!!!


----------



## Julie

That foxtail looks scary. I know farmers talk about it,but they use weed control chemicals here,so I've probably seen it,but didn't know.Now,I'll be more careful though. There is a weed that grows up with a long fuzzy that is a bearcat to get out of dog hair and your pant legs/socks here....I don't know the name of it,but I know now it isn't foxtail! I sure hope Dora does well. That link Leeann put up with the German Shepard is pretty darn scary. Dora was lucky...

Looking forward to hearing more stories from your fun-filled house Amanda!:ear:


----------



## Lynn

glad to hear Dora is feeling better tonight and having a flossie


----------



## juliav

Amanda,

Dasher is adorable and Kathy put together a wonderful puppy package. 

I am so sorry about Dora's encounter with a foxtail.  Here in San Francisco, it's hard to not find them. The park close to me has them and the Fort (where we are every morning) is like a sea of foxtails. Regardless, the place is always packed and there are relatively few accidents all things considered. I check my guys thoroughly every day after the walk.


----------



## havanesebyha

Amanda what a cutie Dasher is ~ I'm so excited for you and know what you are going through! I happy for you DH as he now has a boy to relate to! eace:

Send Dora kisses and hugs from my girls and hope she is feeling better soon. :kiss:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Amanda- I just *love* that cutie Dasher! He's just going to be so perfect for you and your family. And it looks like hubby is smitten too. How could he not be?

I'm glad Dora is better. Those foxtails are terrible. I've even heard of cases where they work their way into the brain. I'm always on the look for them, but with our Hav's long hair, they can get hidden very easily. I'm glad Dora was taken right away into the ER vet. Thank goodness all is well now.

Congrats on your Dasher boy!


----------



## Diana

I'm so glad Dora is alright.

Congrats on Dasher! He is adorable!! I would love my own puppy-in-a-bag!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Well I think Dora Neezer is 90% back. She didn't sleep well last night-you would think it was Dasher who would keep waking up but he was so quiet- the first time I forgot he was there. I let Dora out and Belle came and I walked back in to Dasher sitting up and just wagging his tail. I took him out and said potty, he went and ran for the party! He is just so smart and so good.

This morning, we got up early as Dora was rolling around in bed so I was scared her ear was bothering her but she ran out to play toys. Dasher is also feeling like he is fitting in more and wondering around a lot more. He loves to play fetch and this is also the game where Belle likes to be the line backer. So he has already figured out to run grab the toy, pause when Belle comes near and take off running to bring it back. Belle wanted to show she is the cutest retriever and she ran to take the toy from him grabbed it and Dasher wanted to show her a new game so he ran up to steal it. Belle dropped the toy and ran out the dog door. I kid you not! I was shocked. I just wonder what master plan she was thinking of outside. Dora has never liked to retrieve so she was tugging along and playing puppets the entire time. I think her favorite game, is steal the rest of Dasher's breakfast. Dasher is very curious to see if the girls are eating the same as him so he likes to slowly wonder to their plates and Dora is the first to give up her empty plate to take his. I think I am going to have to feed Dasher in the crate for awhile.

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep

Amanda I am so happy for you!!!! It sounds like Dasher is fitting right in. It is always fun to see them blossom when they are home!!!! I better stay away from this place b/c I really want a boy sometime.....oh boy oh boy what I am I thinking Betzie is only four months old. I can't wait to hear more about your adventures and am glad that Dora is better now. Hava fun day!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

*Dasher's first field trip*

We went to home depot and he was a little overwhelmed. All the guys looking for work wanted to come up to him but it is under the freeway and I think all the sounds were overwhelming. I picked him up for a bit and then put him down when he calmed down and then he was good walking. He is doing excellent and we have many more outings in the making!


----------



## ama0722

Last night- I took a picture cause I thought no one would be believe me. DH had Dasher up on the couch and Belle gave up her perch and laid down right next to him! I think even Dasher was too scared to move. I prepared myself this time around (Dora taught me by attacking my shoes) to have lots of chews for puppy teeth- I think Dasher was pleased!


----------



## mintchip

adorable!!!


----------



## Kathy

ama0722 said:


> Well I think Dora Neezer is 90% back. She didn't sleep well last night-you would think it was Dasher who would keep waking up but he was so quiet- the first time I forgot he was there. I let Dora out and Belle came and I walked back in to Dasher sitting up and just wagging his tail. I took him out and said potty, he went and ran for the party! He is just so smart and so good.
> 
> This morning, we got up early as Dora was rolling around in bed so I was scared her ear was bothering her but she ran out to play toys. Dasher is also feeling like he is fitting in more and wondering around a lot more. He loves to play fetch and this is also the game where Belle likes to be the line backer. So he has already figured out to run grab the toy, pause when Belle comes near and take off running to bring it back. Belle wanted to show she is the cutest retriever and she ran to take the toy from him grabbed it and Dasher wanted to show her a new game so he ran up to steal it. *Belle dropped the toy and ran out the dog door. I kid you not! I was shocked.* I just wonder what master plan she was thinking of outside. Dora has never liked to retrieve so she was tugging along and playing puppets the entire time. I think her favorite game, is steal the rest of Dasher's breakfast. Dasher is very curious to see if the girls are eating the same as him so he likes to slowly wonder to their plates and Dora is the first to give up her empty plate to take his. I think I am going to have to feed Dasher in the crate for awhile.
> 
> Amanda


This cracked me up!!!! Dasher is determined to win Belle over and being the smart, dashing young man he is, he will make it happen!!!

Something I realized I forgot to tell you Amanda, is I feed all my dogs in crates, that way, I know who is eating, who isn't and it helps too when puppies are eating one kind of food and the adults are eating another. Once they are finished they all come out.

I am so glad Dasher is adjusting well. Love the picture of him in the bag and Jim holding him with his blankie! <grin>


----------



## Kathy

LOL, Dasher is in heavan for sure. He is surrounded by not one, but two beautiful ladies and flossies too!!! :whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay the pic with Dasher and Belle on the couch with your husband Jim is so great! Maybe Belle's okay with Dasher because he's a boy?!?

Looks like a fun house to be in.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Amanda - I too feed in crates to make sure everyone eats their intended food. Also gives puppies time they need to finish! Although they sure learn quick how to make a beeline for the other's bowls (cat included) to check out the leftovers once they are let out. Oh and no, the cat doesn't get fed in a crate.


----------



## Missy

I love LOVE LOVE this thread.

Amanda, I am so happy for you, jim, dora and belle. Dasher seems to have completed (for now) your Pack nicely. I am glad Dora is healing well. And who knows, Belle may have found her match.

But Dasher, does seem like the perfect puppy.

ummm, more pictures PLEASE!


----------



## juliav

How very cute!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Looks like all is adjusting well. Love the pictures...keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Lina

Amanda, Dasher is such a cutie and it looks like he is fitting right in! I'm so glad that Dora is feeling better too. What an eventful weekend!


----------



## Leslie

I'm so bummed! I had to cancel today's meeting and play date with Dasher! 
My granddaughter, grandson and DH are all sick w/pretty high fevers. My grandson and DH are both here w/me as acting nurse... My daughter has my other 2 grandsons and the sick granddaughter w/her.

I'm hoping we can finally meet and play next week.


----------



## Sissygirl

ama0722 said:


> Last night- I took a picture cause I thought no one would be believe me. DH had Dasher up on the couch and Belle gave up her perch and laid down right next to him! I think even Dasher was too scared to move. I prepared myself this time around (Dora taught me by attacking my shoes) to have lots of chews for puppy teeth- I think Dasher was pleased!


Awe! Look Belle is trying to be nice. Looks like he is going to win her over.


----------



## ama0722

Leslie- next weekend for sure- we are open!!! Just lots of socialization and car rides for the next few weeks!


----------



## ama0722

Today's adventure was the small dog park. Dasher was scared at first. But I didn't baby him, I let him jump on me without no corrections but just ignored him when he did. You can see a few on my leg, but then you can see him running across the park to play with other dogs. He thought it was great when Belle chased the dogs, so he followed suit. Belle was a good big sister- when the dogs were getting a little too aggressive, sniffing Dasher, she protected her family. It is pretty funny to watch the smallest dog in the park be the biggest bully. Dasher has such a big bark compared to my girls and for as little as he is! At the end of the video, you can see how Belle doesn't let her butt be sniffed! Dora was still pretty laid back, she ran around sniffing at first but then she spent most of her time finding the shade. I think she went a little too crazy on the toys in the morning.

Amanda

P.S. I was told twice, he was the cutest maltipoo they ever saw- gotta love the designer dogs down here!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Comet are looking all over for them
PS-love your new avatar


----------



## casperkeep

Cute cute video Amanda!!!! Little Dasher is soo cute...love to watch him with his sisters!!!!


----------



## Leeann

Amanda they are all so adorable, I love how Belle is already protecting her little brother.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Belle is a real "in your face" little girl and such a good big sister for protecting Dasher. Love his RLH across the field only to come running quickly back to you when another dog started to follow him. Your family is just so fantastic Amanda.


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Amanda, 

I have been away and will catch up on the whole thread tomorrow, but I wanted to say congrats and Dasher is adorable.


----------



## Kathy

Oh wow Amanda, it seems that Dasher has won over Belle's heart! How sweet, they have bonded. I loved watching Dasher run way out and then come running back to make sure mommy was ok with him going out so far!!!! That's my boy, I mean, your boy!!! <grin>


----------



## Missy

How wonderful!!! Why is Belle a monster? I think she is adorable. and she is protecting her new bro really well. The great thing is-- it seems the other dogs listen to her. Oh yeah, Dasher is a doll. I swear I saw him wink at you Amanda.


----------



## Tritia

Great video! 
How old is Dasher? He looks so big already.


----------



## ama0722

Missy- I deleted the video of me yelling at Belle while she was chasing the 3 legged dog and nipping him. She can be so bad- most people laugh cause she is so little but I try to place boundaries!

Tritia- Dasher will be 5 months on May 11th. I think he is pretty norm- Belle is just 4.8lbs and 7 1/2 inches tall so all in prospective!

Amanda


----------



## Tritia

ama0722 said:


> Missy- I deleted the video of me yelling at Belle while she was chasing the 3 legged dog and nipping him. She can be so bad- most people laugh cause she is so little but I try to place boundaries!
> 
> Tritia- Dasher will be 5 months on May 11th. I think he is pretty norm- Belle is just 4.8lbs and 7 1/2 inches tall so all in prospective!
> 
> Amanda


Yes, definitly norm! I just keep seeing these new babies, just 10 wks or so. And I thought by the way he carried himself, and his size, no way he could be that young.
But, yes..compared to your tiny peanut, Belle..he looks bigger then he does on his own.


----------



## JanB

Amanda, that video is just so precious! He definitely knows his mama :biggrin1: You must be on cloud nine!

And Belle, you go get em girl! I love her spirit, lol! This past week when we were at the Bark Park the alpha of the pack was a little dachshund mix. Alpha is way more about attitude than size!


----------



## Lina

Amanda, Dasher is too cute! Loved the video! My favorite part was when he ran off to explore but then ran right back to mama once another dog started chasing him, LOL. Too cute!


----------



## Thumper

What a sweet thread  So sorry to hear about Dora's painful experience  But I'm glad she's all better now. It sounds like the 3 will get along wonderfully! They are all so cute together! Congratulations. 

Kara


----------



## Judy A

Amanda, loved the video.....I have to tell you, that's the first doggy park I've ever seen! I sure wish we had something like that around here. Do you ever worry about other dogs attacking your dogs? I'm such a worry wart....do people pick up after their dogs? I'd love to be able to talk our town into making part of our local park available to dogs with a fenced in area....


----------



## ama0722

Jan- that is completely true! Belle has never had issues (chased once by a puppy) but boy has she caused them in the past! We were once asked to leave a dog park!

Judy- this one is by far the nicest I have been to (except the one in Columbus that had agility equipment- not a good idea since people would make their untrained dogs do the a-frame!) This one is in Pasadena for small dogs which I prefer so even if there is a fight, the dogs are at least similar in size. What I would change is it is small dogs and new/handicapp big dogs- I don't want your unsocialized 80lb dog coming into meet my 4lber. If you see in the video, there is the very submissive rescue. i just tend to walk away from any dogs I don't like and usually my dogs follow. I have not liked other dog parks though. People pick up and they do shut it down once a week to clean it up, etc. But this one is really big if you can't tell. I would say it is about an acre fenced in. Dogs tend to congregate based on activity/social level. I haen't been there with less than 10 dogs so it is really neat.

Amanda


----------



## Janet Zee

Amanda.............Dasher is so freakin' adorable, what a beautiful puppy family you have.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Congrats, Amanda!! Dasher is adorable!


----------



## Poornima

Cute video Amanda, I loved the way Belle is so protective of Dahser. All your furkids are adorable.


----------



## imamurph

Amanda..Great video!

I'm affraid of dog parks though, as one lady just had her small dog killed by a larger dog that approched it and then grabbed it by the throat..It was a really sad story.


----------



## maryam187

Amanda, I was on a Myrtle Beach trip and just went through this thread. My what an exciting read! Glad Dora is feeling better again. This little Dasher is such an adorable little man! He reminds me of Pablo, except Pablo doesn't bark. It totally cracked me up to see how he came running back to you as soon as a dog ran up to him and Belle doing a 180 when the dog tried to sniff her butt ound:


----------



## ama0722

Thanks all- Dasher is more vocal than Dora already, not the same way as Belle but I do forsee her causing him to increase it! Last night there was someone walking down the sidewalk in front of our home (you have to do 5 stair cases to get to this side walk so very rare!) Isabelle went flying thru the dog door and Dasher followed suit! He knows who alpha is already and I would have never guessed their bond to be where it is already. Hopefully Dora gets completely back to herself, gets comfy with Dasher and steals him from Belle. If not, it is probably good cause for an old lady Belle has tons of energy! I just don't want her teaching him bad habits!


----------



## Posh's Mom

amanda what a great video! i have to say dasher reminds me of my border collie...his markings i suppose. 

fun to see what a nice dog park you have. i too have heard some real horror stories about some of the parks around minneapolis. although my best friend takes her golden to one that she really likes. her golden actually prefers smaller dogs, and he's very gentle, but i'd be so worried...probably why there are some many toy dog meet ups privately around the twin cities...


----------



## Laurief

Amanda, I am so sorry that I did not welcome Dasher earlier. Things have been crazy here and I only get to go on a few times, post a few things, and then I have to go somewhere.

I want to WELCOME Dasher to your family. What a cutie he is. In the video he looked like he didn't want to stray too far from Mommy!! He is just adorable and I am so happy for you. So... Isnt is true, three is really not much more work than two~!! Right????


----------



## casperkeep

I agree with you Laurie there really is not alot more other than you know that one stuff called money that makes the world go around!!!!


----------



## ama0722

We haven't had grooming night so next weekend ask me again if 3 is much more work!!!

He was being a mommy's boy at first but then he ran across the park and realized I was gone. I was more nervous that he wouldn't know who his family was- he had only been with me not even 2 full days. But he knew, and he knew who to hang around with when other dogs are being aggressive.

I would also say this about dog parks- if you aren't comfortable- don't go, every time I have been to one where I saw an issue (other than the great dane puppy chasing belle!) it was the owner's fault- they were nervous and didn't have control over their dog or took their dog in on leash (huge no no!)


----------



## casperkeep

Let me know how the boy thing turns out I am ready to add a boy the next time around. I want to have a momma's boy!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Well Amanda, I can say that your grooming night is, Tuesdays for me. That is the day that I "allegedly" work from home. I really just do stuff for me!! I let each pup have their own day. So Only do each one on a Tuesday!! I do not think in a million years that I could do three at once!! The only problem with three that I have found is that I only have 2 hands. When they are all saying hello, and want Mom's love, it is hard to get all three at once! But three is great!!
And Megan, I love my girls to death, and they love me to death, but,,, Logan IS in love with me!! It really is so different with boys. I cannot explain it!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh, Amanda, I'm just catching up here. CONGRATULATIONS, DASHER IS WONDERFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Laurie, I definitely have noticed that. I think with my own dogs I was blindsighted. As I have Dasher longer, it will be interesting to see if I have that feeling. Dasher already puts Belle to shame but we will have to see with Dora. Opening Dasher's cage in the morning, I think there is no way I can wake up in a bad mood! He flies out of it into my arms and I have to be ready. Not a peep before that but boy oh boy he cna't wait to love me!

Megan- next time, as in is there a boy left in the litter now?

Thanks Amy! He is wonderful in every way! Each moment is so exciting. Last night I got out toys, and he discovered each new toy- we were having tons of fun watching his reaction to each one!


----------



## Julie

How fun!!! I get to see Dasher and Dora and Belle all interact......they are all just as cute as can be!


----------



## Posh's Mom

ama0722 said:


> Laurie, I definitely have noticed that. I think with my own dogs I was blindsighted. As I have Dasher longer, it will be interesting to see if I have that feeling. Dasher already puts Belle to shame but we will have to see with Dora. Opening Dasher's cage in the morning, I think there is no way I can wake up in a bad mood! He flies out of it into my arms and I have to be ready. Not a peep before that but boy oh boy he cna't wait to love me!


Seriously? Posh looks at me like she loves me more than anything in the world...the boys are even more so?

Be still my heart. Well, in three years when I have one of those "Oh my god I need a baby right now!" attack I am definitely going for a little boy Hav!

How many of you think I'll make it that long?

My husband is, ahem, "fixed."ound:


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Congratulations! Dasher is sooooo handsome. I love his markings...the one white leg and one black leg with the white boot. Glad to hear everything is going well.


----------



## ama0722

I seriously need to make some money renting Belle out for puppy training! She just let's him know what is okay and what isn't. He is starting to test her and keeping her on her toes. Yesterday, she was playing with the kitty tent. Belle decided to show Dasher she was alpha and he wasn't allowed near it. So Dasher would walk towards it (it is where all the toys are kept in the living room) and Belle would attack him and run into the tent. Rather than give up, he was determined. I just sat back and let them work it out. About his 6th approach, I see him doing a belly crawl. Belle comes out of the tent to correct him and he literally jumps into the tent. Gotta love that puppy energy!

The shocking part for me has how Dasher and Belle have really bonded. Even if she is correcting and bossing him, she isn't ignoring him! Dora still ignores him. Spending a lot of time on furniture he cant get on and just watching him. Last night I decided to take Dasher to the park for socialization so I took Belle too. They did really well. I kept them on separate leashes so if Dasher wanted to sit back, he could. Belle really helped showing him people are great and not to be scared of big dogs. He just has such a big bark that it still scares me when he does it. I took a few photos of our time at the park and this is my favorite. Can you tell how much he loves his bigger littler sister already?


----------



## Posh's Mom

OMG Amanda this is just the sweetest picture!!! Belle has a look on her face that seems to say "Alright, I let you give me a kiss if you have to..."

I'm sure Dora will come around soon, I'm sure she is just trying to figure out of he's staying or not.


----------



## ama0722

*Loves people!*

While he totally loves Belle. He just LOVES people and you can't help to love him. He is such as smart puppy in he really changes his energy to what is going on what everyone is doing. Here are a few shots- can you tell I am smitten?


----------



## casperkeep

I think those pictures are priceless!!!! Belle is too cute with her little brother. Right now as I type Lizzie,Betzie and Jillee are together and Ginger is at my feet barking. I wish she would join in on the fun but oh well!!! I am ready for a boy soon but hubby will be putting his foot down on that one I am sure!!!!


----------



## maryam187

Ah, Amanda, love the pics! Belle looks like a strict mom who can't help but find her baby too cute to resist. And I agree, he is WAY too cute.


----------



## Lina

Amanda, love the pics and the stories! Dasher looks like he is fitting right in and it's great that he is testing his boundaries with Belle... they really are becoming friends, you can tell.


----------



## Missy

Ohhhh, I love how great Belle is being. Maybe she just needed to be a mom again. I forget, did you have Belle before Dora? Did Belle act like a mom to Dora? I am so in love with Dasher. I can't wait til Dora comes around and we can hear how they are together. It took Jasper a while to warm up to Cash.


----------



## Sissygirl

Awe! Sweet pictures. Dasher loves Belle - so cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Amanda, I love that Belle has taken on the puppy training role but ya gotta give Dasher credit for being smart enough to figure out how to get her out of the toy stash.

And Dora is being very wise - let Belle train Dasher and then she'll have a well mannered young man to play with. The pictures of you and DH are so obviously smitten, they'll use them to define the word in the dictionary!


----------



## mellowbo

Amanda, when you describe Dasher you are describing my Vinny. I have NEVER seen his tail down. He is always ready for anything. He is the keeper of the toys however. When Lulu wants one she either bulldozes her way in or lays there pretending to be asleep until Vinny leaves. Then she immediately steals his things. They are just so precious to watch. 
I love both of our dogs so much but there is nothing like the little boy. For anyone wondering about a boy, you need one. They put a big smile on your face daily. He is so happy that I almost changed his name to happy. And loving, OVEY!
Amanda, what I am wondering is, did you develop a third hand?? lol.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## juliav

Great pictures Amanda. 

I just love how quickly Belle and Dasher have bonded. Dora will come around as well, she will just need a little more time. In my experience when I got my third is that it's easier for the oldest dog to bond with yet another puppy because she/he has done it before. It took Brandy longer to accept Bugsy.


----------



## casperkeep

Amanda are you bringing all of them to National? I hope to meet you and the lovely trio!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Megan- I think two will be my limit when I am by myself. DH starts at his new job the week before so he can't be taking time off. I think Dora and Dasher will be going. Belle will just have to be Daddy's little girl for that week!


----------



## casperkeep

Cool!!! I am excited to meet you and your two furkids!!!! It should be a fun time!!! I will be bringing Betzie only.Unless someone wants to fly with me and carry Jillee on. I will miss her bunches!!!


----------



## Kathy

Me&2Girls said:


> Amanda, I love that Belle has taken on the puppy training role but ya gotta give Dasher credit for being smart enough to figure out how to get her out of the toy stash.
> 
> And Dora is being very wise - let Belle train Dasher and then she'll have a well mannered young man to play with. The pictures of you and DH are so obviously smitten, they'll use them to define the word in the dictionary!


I agree with you Lisa, Dasher is showing his new mommy and daddy how smart he really is and how a true gentleman wins over a lady!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

I love the pictures of you and Jim cuddling Dasher. So cute.


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ My guess is Belle wants to be certain Dasher is trained "her" way and doesn't want to take any chances. So, she's stepped up to the plate to make sure it happens the way she wants!

You think Dora may still be "reeling" from all she experienced last weekend (new brother _and_ surgery all in one day)? I'm sure she'll come around soon. Remember she took awhile to connect w/Tori at first.


----------



## ama0722

Things are going very well. Dasher has been great about no accidents and running out the dog door on his own now. He did pee on one of Belle's old dog beds though- the irony is it was the one monogrammed "Good Dog Belle" in a bone shape. Maybe he realized that is a load of crap (or there could have been smells from when Mickey was here) He has definitely turned into an exploring Neezer though- I have to watch him outside cause he likes to disappear into plants and even though we removed everything that could even be related to a fox tail we are still doing full body checks!

So yesterday I fell asleep reading in bed. Lights on, Belle and Dora were in there with me. DH thought it would be cute to have Dasher wake me up so he put him on the bed (it is a low platform bed) Well it only took that- now Dora's puppy safe haven is gone. Dasher is like a bull in a china shop but he makes it onto the bed now! And I was awoken this morning being licked to death! Now, everytime we open the bedroom door, he runs and jumps on the bed like he is the man 

Here is a pic from the other night when I was in panic cause I didn't see him outside, he just stood there and did such an adorable pose for me.

I just love everything about this little guy!


----------



## Lina

Amanda, Dasher sounds like a little firecracker full of energy! 

How is Dora getting along with him now? Is she still ignoring him?


----------



## ama0722

Dora is doing better but no RLH yet. She did play a bit with him but then as soon as he gets spunky, she takes the toy and jumps on the couch with it or gives it to him! If you saw when it was time for Dasher to eat his puppy food- you would think she was his BFF


----------



## Lina

LOL, Amanda. I'm glad that Dora is playing with him a bit more. You have to let us know as soon as they do a RLH together!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great stories Amanda. I will live vicariously through you and your multiple puppies, including your lovely new boy, as I decided today whilst bringing Posh in her new bag to the library, grocery store, coffee house, and target-with absolutely not a word from her and on my first walk with Violet in a stroller and Posh on the leash (I was brave today, as I usually do not bring both of my girls on a walk) that I am sticking to one (for now)!

 I'll have to try and have loads of playdates with anyone brave enough to come here...I'm thinking I will contact Char to see if there are any happenings around her neck of the woods. I so want to see Posh interacting with some more Havs...it's lab country around here.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Amanda, that shot of Dasher "posing" for you while trying to hide is so cute. Poor Belle, he pees on her "good dog" bed and then figures out how to get to the one safe haven. Sounds like all is well and I'm pleased to hear that you are still head over heels in love with this wonderful guy.


----------



## Missy

I am in love!!!! keep the stories coming.


----------



## ama0722

So yesterday DH decided he would work from home for the day. He has been coming home but just hanging out and watching tv with the dogs. But he was pretty nervous about Dasher not being able to let him work. I gave him advice to give Dasher 20 mins of his undivided attention. He got out his favorite toy- the small red squeaky ball. He called me laughing- Dasher is a natural born retriever and it is so nice cause we have never owned one. Belle wants you to chase her with the toy, Dora looks at you like you threw it, you go get it. Dasher comes running back so happy and drops it in front of you (you know this is just going to be opposite when we need it in obedience!) Well DH reports back to me "his idea" of exhausting him really worked good..... Men!

When I arrived home, we decided to take all the dogs out for some socialization and a walk. We originally decided to attach Dasher to Dora on the 2 dog divider as we don't want Dasher to learn the leash Belle style (20 feet in front of you pulling with all 4lbs!) Well Dasher wants to walk right next to you and Dora is going crazy cause she wants to see what Belle is sniffing. So Dasher walked with Mom and the girls went with Daddy. Downtown Glendale was very busy on a Friday night which was great. Dasher was a bit overwhelmed but he watched Belle and Dora being very excited and he calmed down. I just let him walk it off. He gets so much attention which is great for socialization but bad for Belle and Dora cause they would love to keep walking <BG> There were tons of cars, people, noises, and smells. Let's just say I think Dasher knows his Cuban roots cause he was very fond of the Cuban Bakery  I completely forgot my camera but I think walking 3 dogs, there isn't room for a camera 

Amanda


----------



## JanB

Amanda, be careful what you wish for - now you will be playing fetch ad nauseum, lol!

LOL on the fetch being "his" idea. Oh well, it makes them happy and feeds the ole ego doesn't it?

I'm lovin the stories on your crew! And that pic of Dasher in the grass cracked me up..."can you see me now Mom?" lol!!!


----------



## judith

amanda, i have been off the forum lately and am catching up. i saved your thread for last and am enjoying it so much. growing up in the LA area, i am wary of foxtails and do through checks after being outside. i graduated from glendale hi so it was nice hearing it mentioned, i am sure it has chhanged alot. i hope to meet dasher, dora and belle before you move. we seem to miss each other at the events we attend. will you and leslie be at sue nelson's memorial on saturday? congratulations on your little boy! judy


----------



## Julie

Love reading your stories and all the exciting happenings at your house Amanda! That Dasher is definitely a keeper!! Wow----what a cute lil' duffer!


----------



## ama0722

*The world's cutest retriever*


----------



## Missy

oh be still my heart!!! Dashing Dasher dashing after the ball!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh Amanda- That Dasher is just getting cuter and cuter! Be still my heart!


----------



## juliav

That is one cute Hava-retriever!!!!


----------



## Lina

Too cute!!!


----------



## good buddy

What a sweetie! I love the little retriever!


----------



## ama0722

*Best Mother's Day Present!*

Guess who decided to finally chase Dasher! Actually it was out of no where and scared Dasher <BG> but Dora finally decided he is kind of fun afterall. She just walked out of the room saw him and decided to chase him. He ran to me so scared but Dora was having fun. Hopefully, it is RLH's soon enough!


----------



## Lina

That's great Amanda!


----------



## JanB

Amanda, now that is a wonderful Mother's Day present!! Great news!

P.S. forgot to add the retriever video is adorable. I have one who could play fetch for hours too....lol. Oh and she perks right up when she hears your voice. If we ever meet in person she will now you right away, lol!


----------



## Leslie

Yay, Dora! :whoo: You might as well start playing with him, sweetie, cause he's gonna be staying a l-o-n-g time... :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

*Dasher will only turn 5 months once!*

While yesterday was Mother's Day, it was also Dasher's 5 month birthday! We went out for ice cream and the little guy got a treat. I do have to tell you he did embarrass me though! Dasher is going to have to work on some big dog socialization! There was a pit bull there and Dasher would not quit growling at him. And the nice guy who owned him did reply that of course the pit bull always gets the blame. Let's just say Dasher is a PB Ice cream fan and maybe wanted to let the dog know that he had no plans to share!!! I kept trying to distract him but that dog must have spooked him! Everyone thought it was really cute but it something I want to make sure he is comfortable.

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Amanda, he's such a cute retriever! I'm surprised he doesn't slide and bump into the glass door like Pablo would surely do. Hmmm, so in the mood for ice cream now, THANKS A LOT!


----------



## Beamer

Awwww.. he looks like a black version of Beamer 

Ryan


----------



## JanB

Amanda, I LOVE that second picture with that look of adoration. Course, it may have been the ice cream, lol!!! Happy 5 mo birthday Dasher!!


----------



## Kathy

Amanda,
Love the pictures of the ice cream treat. He looks so debonair in that last picture, what a stud!!! <grin>

I don't blame his growling over the pit bull though, they spook me too, even though most are the sweetest dogs.


----------



## Leslie

So, Amanda, you think after this, Dasher is wondering why Mommy didn't share her ice cream w/him on Saturday???

Happy 5 month birthday, little guy!


----------



## Posh's Mom

happy 5 months dasher!


----------



## Lina

Happy 5 months Dasher! I want some ice cream too!


----------



## Jane

Happy 5 mos, Dasher! What cute photos, Amanda. I can see you are having a ton of fun with him. Great idea to take him out for ice cream!!


----------



## Judy A

Happy 5 months, Dasher....it goes by so fast!


----------



## Missy

Happy 5 months Dasher. Amanda I love the shot of him and spoon. I WANT A PUPPY!!!!!! now to be known as IWAP always in green because like Amy who was first to be so creative coloring the word-- I am green with envy


----------



## ama0722

Leslie- we were trying to stick to the no people food rule so I don't produce another Belle dog <BG> Yeah, that lasted for about 7 days!!!

Missy- just do it! I think you need a little red in your color scheme!

Thanks everyone- he is at such a fun stage right now!!!

Amanda

P.S. Ryan- well I was told he was the cutest maltipoo ever


----------



## Me&2Girls

Happy five months Dasher. What a silly boy you are.


----------



## Julie

Loved that retriever video Amanda! He is a cute little guy! It sure looks like you are enjoying your puppy pack!:hug:

Loved the 5 mo.old pictures too! That ice cream looked pretty good!


----------



## mckennasedona

Amanda, what a cutie you have there. I wonder why the pit bull spooked him, although they spook me too unless they are puppies. One of my previous dogs, Casie, LOVED ice cream. We used to go to Baskin Robbins and ask for doggie scoops. They were the bits of ice cream that slid off the scoop and fell between the buckets. They sold them as doggie scoops for just a few cents. Casie really loved a little of it on a hot summer afternoon.


----------



## Missy

ama0722 said:


> Missy- just do it! I think you need a little red in your color scheme!


Maybe, like this little rescue? I am so bad.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10539484


----------



## Posh's Mom

Missy said:


> Happy 5 months Dasher. Amanda I love the shot of him and spoon. I WANT A PUPPY!!!!!! now to be known as IWAP always in green because like Amy who was first to be so creative coloring the word-- I am green with envy


ound: ditto missy. I'm starting to sing along with Kermit the frog...it's not easy being green!


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha amy-- I think we best get used to it-- I think the puppy invasion happens every spring around here. At that rate we would have a lot of puppies.


----------



## ama0722

For all you that are green- Dasher is really settling in. It is really interesting how our family pack status has really shown it's changes since Dasher has came home. Dora is now officially the alpha bitch in the house! While Isabelle is the loudest, she has given up her thrown which is a lot on her 4lb shoulders! Dasher is really playing the most with Belle still. Dora just suddenly decides out of the blue to get a wild streak and suddenly chase Dasher. Dasher has tested Dora's authority though. She has done little growls at him when she had a bully stick or a favorite toy. But last night, he came bouncing thru the bed and jumped on Dora and she jumped up and held him down growling. As soon as she let him go, he came charging over to me to save him!

Well I am having a lot of fun. We are really just working on conformation training at this point and socialization and just a little background playing for competition later but nothing serious- I have decided to not teach him to sit cause he picks up things really fast and for now, it is adorable when you are eating and he walks up and stacks in front of you! 

I do have to tell you I have quite a bit of scratches and marks- he definitely has the sharpest claws- maybe since he has crazy puppy energy and does RLH on our sidewalk and deck every chance he gets and I have horrible sensitive skin. I was playing with him on the floor last night and have a giant mark across my neck. My coworkers have been teasing me- boy were they disappointed when I said it was puppy love!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Amanda I feel for you with those sharp puppy claws. Do you have a dremel to use? They're really fast and easy to take off those sharp points. At least he isn't a huge jumper that loves to grab your PJ legs. I've got quite a few torn PJs where my first guy would jump up and BITE my thigh in the morning.

That's cute about Dora showing him who's boss and Dasher knowing Mommy would save him. Isn't it neat that Belle has really become his play buddy? Who would have figured? Three are such fun.


----------



## KristinFusco

Amanda he is so adorable, I am so thrilled for you that you found the perfect addition to your family.


----------



## Lina

Amanda, it sounds like Dasher is fitting right in. That's so funny that you got Dasher and expected him to be a play mate for Dora but now he's playing with Belle! Funny how things work out, huh? 

Oh and I feel you with the sharp puppy claws. I got a dremmel for Kubrick and am SO glad I did! It really helps with the sharpness.


----------



## ama0722

I think I might need to do the dremel, I always use the clippers but I am really showing it on my arms and neck... dremels scare me. I might try the pet one Leslie has to see if I can handle that...


----------



## Me&2Girls

Amanda - if you can wait for the shipping, I'd go for the Peticure - it is really neat.


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ We were going to do his nails last Saturday! :doh: Want me to bring it with me tomorrow?


----------



## ama0722

Lisa- someone the rescue list loved it too. So since the dremel scares me so much, it might be a good start!

Leslie-So I can try it out that would be great!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Amanda- I just love those pictures of your cutie pie. He has adapted so well into your family. And I think you like him a little bit.:biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

Just catching up on Dasher, what a handsome fun pup he is, and of course smart too.


----------



## Julie

It sounds like Dasher is fitting in well and is a great addition to your family Amanda-

I'm envious....but love hearing your "tails" about your crew. It is kinda funny Miss Belle loves Dasher and is now playful etc. but could it be because he is a boy? I remember reading that girls are dominate.....could this be?:ear: Just curious......


----------



## TnTWalter

Well I'm late to the party...I was in MEXICO...it was fantastic!!

Welcome Home Dasher!

He is precious and I'm so excited for you Amanda.


----------



## ama0722

Trish, you could have stopped by here to meet him on the way


----------



## ama0722

*I swear I didn't pose them!!!*

Dasher has been waking up early and I let them outside and then Dasher gets to sleep in bed. I went to the kitchen and put some dishes away and I came back to bed and look what I found.

P.S. What I do have to share is the fan was right there so I think they all wanted to be near the fan!


----------



## maryam187

Oh how sweet! Dasher is learning good things from his bigger sisters


----------



## Lina

Amanda, I have to say it was probably the fan, but that's a great pic anyway!


----------



## Sissygirl

Awe! Those cuties - probably telling little brother secrets while mom is away!!!!


----------



## Missy

Is it my imagination of does Belle look sweeter? I am in love with your whole pack Amanda.


----------



## Jane

That is the cutest photo, Amanda!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh boy three beautiful fur babies. Love that the girls are teaching Dasher how to really join in and be a part of the pack.


----------



## ama0722

Saturday, DH let Dasher play in the sprinklers and created a lot of mess. So today, I come home and look what DH bought for Dasher while he was out running errands. Dasher is pretty comfortable in water. I am hoping this trend continues but look how cute he is. We only have a few inches of water in it to get him comfortable but hopefully we can add more and his interest continues. Remember this is from the guy that was trying so hard to not totally fall in love with Dasher. He kept saying, we are fine just having one Neezer- I think he has become quite smitten! He did say it was Dora who taught Dasher to get in the pool though!


----------



## CacheHavs

Amanda,
It looks like Dasher is fitting in perfectly:biggrin1:
He is a very handsome boy


----------



## Lina

Dasher certainly looks dashing in his pool!


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ Dasher is so cute in his pool! You need to bring him and his pool over here so he can show Tori how fun it is to swim. Seems she's decided water is _only_ for drinking! This weekend when the family was in the pool (granted, _I_ wasn't in it, which may make a difference to her), she would not get close to it at all.

Yesterday, I brought out a small tub and put some water in it and all she'd do with it was drink it! Even when I placed her in it, she couldn't wait to hop right out and shake herself off, even though only her feet were wet ound:


----------



## mckennasedona

Great photos Amanda. Dasher looks really cute in his pool and the bed photo of the three of them is adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls

He's looking very cute in that pool - oh boy three wet long coated dogs - you'll get lots of grooming practice.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Dasher is a cutie pie. I love the pool pictures!


----------



## ama0722

Lisa- Maybe I will finally use my shears!!!


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, I am finally catching up on many threads and I am so enjoying your stories and pictures! What a cute one of all 3 in the bed. Omg, Dasher and the girls are adorable. I totally loved seeing Dasher retrieve like that. Ricky learned that very quickly too. Isn't it fun? :biggrin1:

The pool will be fun if they actually use it. It will help them keep cool in that hot CA weather. So DH wasn't keen on falling in love again, eh? HA ! That'll teach him. :biggrin1:

The pic of you with your new baby boy is beautiful !


----------



## TobyBaby

How fun! I can't wait til it gets hot here so we can play in the water.


----------



## ama0722

Currently, we are concentrating on conformation training. Well I am, Dasher came with that pretty naturally (thanks Kathy!) but I really don't want to confuse him cause I am not sure what I am doing. So we aren't in a conventional puppy class right now but we are doing a lot of it ourselves. I took him downtown today and did some socialization, some leash work, and just to have a fun day. Dasher makes a lot of friends. I went to an italian bakery for coffee and a treat and Dasher was able to get some ice cream but an older gentleman asked if he could sit with us and get some puppy love. I should have taken a picture but I just wanted them to enjoy each other.

Here are some cute pics from our adventure!

Who is foxy?









Waiting for Mom to eat her treat









Dasher's treat!

















While we are way too young for agility work, we are doing a lot of introduction of different materials and making everything fun. Class was canceled so we played at the park.


----------



## ama0722

okay not sure what i am doing wrong with flickr- HELP!


----------



## Posh's Mom

I don't know if this will help you or not, but I got to "all sizes" in flickr, choose my size i.e. medium, usually, get the url, hit the "photo" icon and paste the url in. Does this make sense? Right now you are linking to your photo stream....I guess?!


----------



## ama0722

Thanks Amy


----------



## JanB

Amanda, Love the new pics. What a fun day and Dasher is such a handsome guy 

But I LOVE the story of DH buying him the pool. That is sooo sweet! And I know what you mean. Today both dogs were crawling all over my DH and smothering him with kisses. He was laughing said 'this is what makes it all so worth it'. How can anyone not fall in love with a Hav?? :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue

Dasher looks so well behaved! I love the pics of him on the playground equipment...just sitting there waiting to have his pic taken.


----------



## Missy

Ohhhh, Dasher just gets cuter and cuter.


----------



## juliav

Awww, Dasher is a stud miffin. :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Amanda my kids want you to adopt them. I don't mean Posh...


----------



## ama0722

Amy- well you do have adorable kids. But don't tell my MIL. During the recent visit her last words were, if you bring anything else into this house is better be a grandbaby. I sent her the baby announcement of her new grandson!!! Actually she just emailed me and said they can't wait to meet him!

As to Dasher being well behaved, he just has an amazing personality. Nothing really seems to phase him. If the girls are being calm, he lays down, if they are running around, he is. He really just goes with the flow and has a positive attitude about everything!


----------



## marjrc

I am so happy for you, Amanda. Dasher is gorgeous and such a good boy! The photos are great and I esp. love the story about the elder man wanting to get some 'puppy love'. Too sweet!


----------



## CinnCinn

Hi Amanda,
Just scrolling through catching up on Dasher news. He's such a doll boy - already swimming, climibing, playing - he's very advanced for his age. :O)

All 3 look like they're having fun and make each day interesting.


----------



## Kathy

I can't wait to see Dasher and you and Dora of course too, Saturday!!! He is such a doll and reminds me sooooo much of his daddy, but better of course!!


----------



## ama0722

Okay, everyone can easily see he has the looks but he definitely has the brains. Honestly this took about 3 mins with praise. We still lose our concentration when cookies are involved!


----------



## Leeann

Amanda he is so adorable and smart, looks like you are having a blast with him.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh that is so cool Amanda. And Dasher was able to perform without treats for the video. Nice going.


----------



## Kathy

Yeppers I agree, good looks and the smarts to go with it!!! LOL


----------



## juliav

Amanda,

Dasher is every bit as smart as he is adorable, I can't wait for his new tricks.


----------



## siggie

ama0722 said:


> Let's just say I think Dasher knows his Cuban roots cause he was very fond of the Cuban Bakery  I completely forgot my camera but I think walking 3 dogs, there isn't room for a camera


I don't know how I missed this post! 
Are you talking about Portos?! I haven't met _anyone_ that didn't like Portos! :laugh:


----------



## ama0722

Ani- Yes, Portos. I just found out about it and it is only like 5 miles from my house. Yummy and I LOVE their lattes too! We have taken Dasher to that area several times for socialization as there are a lot of people, noises, food, etc. With Americana opening up, it has been crazy which dog shows are!

Amanda


----------



## siggie

I hadn't had Portos in like 4 years until the weekend at a baby shower. Yum!! 
I only drove by Americana and thought WOW.  Haven't seen it yet. Looks exciting though. 
Do you think it's okay to walk Toby somewhere busy like Brand before his 3rd set of shots?


----------



## Missy

Amanda, can you please stop in Boston on your way to NC? PLEASE!!! I would love to meet your crew and adorable smart little Dasher!!! IWAP!!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Missy, I am going to SC but you are always welcome to visit! You might want to ask Susan and Steve about Dasher's energy after everyone left from teh playdate and it was time to retrieve (to everyone who saw him not retrieve at the playdate looking at me like I was out of my mind!)

I will tell you the sweetest thing though. I brought Dasher in and he was overwhelmed with the car ride and all the dogs. I put him down and Gracie his sister came charging. She knew right away who he was. Dasher jumped back and was scared out of his mind! He was hiding under the table for quite awhile. Then he walked over to me near the food and guess who he found- Kathy and her daughter. He knew who they were and went nuts. After that he could care less about any of the dogs!!! He has his grandma to play catch up with!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

NC? SC? what do I know I am just a yankee (as my Georgian in laws like to tell me) you can still stop off in Boston. We have a guest room and room for 3 more dogs. 

How cute that he knew Kathy.


----------



## ama0722

*Happy 1/2 bday Dash!*

Dasher is 6 months old today! Boy has time flown by. He has been so much fun to add to our family! We are doing a lot of training but he really acts so much older than his age. He is such a great dog about going with the flow and really picking up physical cues. DH was just commenting on how he doesnt really know what some of our words mean but he looks to see what Belle and Dora are doing. I think everyone just adores him and Belle is getting excited that it is harder for him to fit under her couch!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie

arty: Happy 1/2 Birthday, Dasher! arty:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Happy 6 month birthday Dasher - what fun Amanda - now he's old enough to show. His sister Gracie will make her debut this weekend in Gridley.


----------



## juliav

Happy 6 months birthday Dasher.


----------



## ama0722

Lisa- we will have our paws crossed for her Thursday! Go Gracie girl go!


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Happy 6 Month Birthday Dasher!! :brick:


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oops I hit the wrong smiley button!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh that's funny Debby - you should have used the brick on your last post too. Hopefully Salsa's feeling better today.


----------



## Kathy

Happy 6 months Dasher! I can't believe they are all 6 months old!!!


----------



## Beamer

Happy 6 months DASHER!!!! 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722

Uh oh, I just got my little AKC book in the mail and it says we have hit the teenage stage!!! Maybe that explains a bit lately....

Although DH says it all, he is perfect after you play squeaky ball for about 20 mins!

Amanda


----------



## judith

happy birthday dasher, you are half way there!


----------



## Missy

Happy 6 months my little Dashing Dasher!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

happy half birthday little man.


----------



## Julie

Dasher sounds like your dream dog Amanda. What fun!!!
arty:Happy 6 mo. birthday Dasher!arty:

I think it's cool he sniffed out Kathy! I think it's amazing what they remember!


----------



## ama0722

*Dash finally did what no dog has ever done!*

He taught Isabelle how to play! I think Belle has been feeling left out lately. Dora and Dasher go running thru the house playing bitey face. I have been trying to keep them from doing it so much- I am trying to grow Dasher a coat but boy oh boy do I have a playful little guy. So Belle has attacked them a few times and usually a bit of a fight starts. She just doesn't know how to play. She runs and attacks but is wagging her tail. Belle just doesn't know doggy language. Well it took a patient boy puppy to finally teach her and to show her it is okay if the other dog plays back.

Notice we did have to pick Dora up because she is still not ready for Belle to play. Too many years of running or fighting when Belle would try and bite her neck.

I am absolutely proud of this video though! Anyone who has met Belle will say that this is a feat. You can teach an old stubborn gal new things especially when you are an adorable patient and fun Neezer Boy!


----------



## mintchip

Amanda I have to get a video camera! You should have seen the head tilts and interest of Oliver and Comet during your wonderful video!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

That Dasher doesn't give up! I love that! His persistance paid off. Love the video!


----------



## juliav

Great video!!! I love how Belle plays with Dasher, I guess you can teach an old dog new tricks. Oh and Dasher is just gorgeous.


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, that is soooooooo sweet!!! I almost had tears in my eyes. I can certainly see how it's a real joy to see Belle play-growling and wrestling just like her Neezer siblings!! Oh.... but don't tell her I said that. 

Dasher is a perfect addition to your family. I'm so happy for you, hubby and the fur rug rats. :whoo:


----------



## ama0722

Marj-I did. I think as Leslie can attest, Belle just doesnt give in. Sometimes I wonder what I did that she didn't learn doggy manners or what. But maybe now this will encourage her with other dogs too. It may take awhile but maybe in a year when she is running around at the dog park, she is playing and not just trying to bite other dogs!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie

Amanda, Is that really Belle *playing*??? :jaw: OMGosh, she even looks like she's enjoying herself. Yay, Dasher! :clap2: Tori thanks you so much. :hug::kiss: She has wanted nothing more than to play w/Belle ever since she met her. Now, it looks like her dream may come true! Great job, little guy! eace:


----------



## ama0722

Leslie- I was thinking the same thing! Maybe Tori will finally get her chance to chew on Belle and have Belle chew on her back. She just sounds so darn vicious!


----------



## Lina

Amanda, she sure does sound vicious, but you can really tell that she's playing! That is great! What a wonderful addition Dasher turned out to be, huh?


----------



## Missy

Oh that is so wonderful. I have always loved Belle (she reminds me a bit of Jasper) Do you think there is an opposite sex thing with some dogs? I know Jasper is much more animated if he meets a small (gentle) female. Hmmm another reason for number 3.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Amanda - that is so wonderful - way to go Dasher. It can take the Maltese a long time to warm up and play with other dogs but when they do, it's such fun. At least Belle doesn't scream when she plays. My Buddy is one noisy sounding "girl".


----------



## ama0722

Missy- that could be true about the sexes. I think Dash is just so easy going and happy that it really helps her. 

Lisa- come on it only took her 6 years to think playing with a dog might be fun! Maybe the bonded sharing under the couch together


----------



## mellowbo

I do think that the sex has something to do with it. I know Vinny is much more tolerant and is always happy and cuddly. Lulu is, well, a girl! She romps and plays like Vinny, but she seems to take it a little more seriously? She chews on his legs and neck just so I can comb him again, lol.
Dasher and Belle are adorable playing. I can see Dasher has patience! Aren't boys great!!!
Carole


----------



## JanB

Amanda, yay! I know how that must have warmed your heart to see the two of them play  Cute video - even if it did wake my two up, lol!! They were zonked out after a play session much like the one you posted  Now they are ready to play with the dogs they hear but can't see, lol.

I wonder if Belle has decided to play because she felt left out? Or jealous of Dasher and Dora's play times? Tessa was always somewhat cautious of meeting new people. She preferred to know them first before she'd enthusiastically greet them. Tucker loves everyone from the moment they meet. When Tessa is with Tucker she greets everyone the same way Tucker does. If alone, she goes back to her cautious ways. So I've decided it's either a) she doesn't want him to get all the attention or b) he gives her courage. Whatever it is it's amazing to me how he has "changed" that behavior in her.

They learn so much from each other. It's great when they learn good things - like how to play  I'm so happy for you that Dasher has turned out to be all you had hoped for and imagined!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Amanda that is such a great video of Belle playing with Dasher. You can really tell how much fun she is having. She keeps going back for more, vs. telling him to "knock it off." This finally happened between Posh and her cousin Jessie, a six year old yorkie who doesn't think she's a dog. It's great to see and really warms the heart.

Congrats!


----------



## maryam187

Amanda, I'm glad I read that it was Belle and Dasher 'playing together' prior to watching the clip. Boy does she sound 'dangerous', LOL. It was a pleasure to see Belle finally enjoy herself in a doggy way!


----------



## EstrellaVila

So glad to hear they are playing! Lol. Its harder when the older one is being a grump, but when they open it up it is good times.


----------



## ama0722

*Dasher is 7 months!*

My little boy is growing (even if not at his waist!) He is such a lovely dog even though he is testing his boundaries and having a little too much fun! He is very smart but he always wants to please and be with me! I definitely have my mommy's boy! I thought this helped to show his personality as he finds fun in everything right now- even a poo bag!


----------



## Jane

So cute, Amanda! That poo bag must be fun - it makes a great crinkling sound!

Love Dasher's little topknot too!


----------



## Cheryl

Dasher is as dashing as always!!


----------



## Leslie

I LOVE THAT BOY!!! But, Amanda, you already knew that


----------



## good buddy

He sure is having fun with that crinkly bag. IT'S EMPTY RIGHT??? :laugh:


----------



## Leeann

Amanda I love the way his eyes are on you even while playing, he is going to have great attention in that agility ring.


----------



## juliav

Humm, when I press play, it says that the video is no longer available.


----------



## ama0722

Christy- If I could teach them to pick it up and I am not talking poo eating  I would do it. All of my dogs are clean freaks and run away from the poo as soon as they go! DH jokes Dash is a metro sexual cause he hates being dirty- if there is food or something stuck to him, he flips out! I like my clean pups!!!

Julia- maybe refresh? It seems to work on my computer still... hmmm


----------



## juliav

Must be my computer, I will have to try the laptop.


----------



## good buddy

ama0722 said:


> Christy- If I could teach them to pick it up and I am not talking poo eating  I would do it.


That would be quite a trick! I think I'd be happier with the leave it alone thing. Lucky you with three clean freaks!


----------



## marjrc

Oh, how cute!! Dasher is a handsome boy, Amanda. I can't wait to meet you and your two D's!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

*He is growing up way too fast!*

Today, Dasher turns 8 months old! He is growing into such a handsome young man! He is still very puppy to me but I definitely see he is growing as he can throw Belle around when they get wrestling and when I brought him home, he was a bit smaller than Belle.

I love the way he is turning out in looks but in personality too. I honestly don't think I could have found a more perfect dog for our family. He has always been a love bug but he is outgoing, fun, and just plain happy. He is also coming together and aware of his body and very fast. The girls have learned not to run from Dasher cause not only can he catch you, he can come around front and play bitey face in a blink. If Dasher starts to run in the backyard, Belle freezes so he goes after Dora! It is a pretty fun game to watch but Dora really doesn't have much face hair anymore! He also has developed or just realized his prey drive. Let's just say we are going to need more bird feeders in the backyard if we want any birds!

He still is a mama's boy and I am going to keep him that way! Happy 8 month's to my Dashie!


----------



## dboudreau

Is he ever going up too fast. But what a handsome boy he is turning into.


----------



## Missy

happy 8 months Dasher!!!


----------



## Kathy

Happy 8 months my sweet Dasher! Wow, does that picture remind me of his Auntie Vallee and his Grandma Molly, much less his daddy Poker!!! I can't wait to see him in Richmond! Give him hugs from all of us and his sister Gracie said to tell him, "love ya bro"!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Amanda, he's just looking so incredibly fabulous. And the day I met him, I knew (after I found out) that he'd be perfect for your family. You are an outstanding pet owner and anyone would be lucky to have you have one of their Havs (or Maltese, but that's for a different forum, LOL).

Is that your new backyard I see?


----------



## mintchip

He looks adorable!
Is that your new yard?


----------



## Posh's Mom

Amanda, I agree with Lisa. You are the best mom. Will you adopt me? 

Seriously, Dasher is looking so good and I'm so happy for you. You've been missed around here, and I'm sure you and your clan are happy to be home!

Can't wait to hear your travel stories, loved the picture from Route 66!


----------



## ama0722

Thanks for the compliments. He is an amazing dog and has the best personality. We are a great match for each other and hope to do a lot of fun events together.

I wish that was my backyard but no- that is my in laws. My yard needs quite a bit of work. They had to remove a lot of the back as to get rid of the the nests when we were gone too. I will work on taking some photos next week to share though- just know I have a lot of work to do! I put up one bird house and let's just say you have to dig for a long time to remove red clay!


----------



## Lina

What a beautiful boy that Dasher is!


----------



## CinnCinn

Time flies when you're havin' fun! Happy 8 months Dasher!


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ What happened to the puppy you had? Gosh, he looks so grown up. It all goes by so quickly...

Happy 8 mos. little guy!

BTW~ Tori says to tell Dash and his sisters she's missing them very much! :hug::kiss:


----------



## michi715

That video's too cute!!


----------



## ama0722

*Time flies when you are having fun!*

Well today, Dasher is 9 months! He has grown up so quickly into a gorgeous dog with the best personality! He is almost a bit too outgoing and can get a little too hyper excited! He has turned into an avid hunter in the backyard, he has also became a bit more independent (I know those who met him at National are probably thinking I am crazy!) but he now will go sit on the deck by himself and watch the birds without his mama! He is just an absolute joy everyday and Isabelle beyond loves him. He loves to do any training, gets crazy to go for a walk, declared his spot on bed to be right in between me and DH's shoulders, and thinks everyone wants a high 5 when they meet him. Well he could like to be groomed more and eat whatever I give him and leave Dora's neck and head hair alone (she is almost bald!) but even his little nuisances make him perfect!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Happy nine month birthday, Dasher.. you are a beauty!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Love this new picture of Mr. Dash. Happy nine months beautiful boy!


----------



## Leeann

Happy 9 month Dasher man. It sounds like everyone is setteling in nice at your new home Amanda.


----------



## Missy

Oh what a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## hedygs

Happy Birthday Dasher. You are one "dash"ing Hav.


----------



## Beamer

Happy 9month Bday Dasher!! 

Ryan


----------



## EstrellaVila

Happy 9mo Birthday Dasher!!! Looking good little man!


----------



## Leslie

WOW! Would you look at that handsome guy?! 

Happy 9 mos. old Dashie!!!


----------



## Kathy

Ahhh, love his top knot all cattywhomus!!!! He is handsome and reminds me so much of his daddy! 

Love you Dasher Man, you are one fine fella!!!


----------



## mellowbo

Hmmm, our beautiful little boy looks like he's wearing pink! What's up with that????
ound:ound:ound:ound:
Carole


----------



## good buddy

Wowow! He is so handsome and it sounds like he has grown on the family--just a little bit!


----------



## ama0722

Thanks everyone- He is our little man but not so little any more! He has turned out gorgeous on the outside but even more gorgeous on the inside!

Carole- that one is red... but i promise, he looks marvelous in pink


----------



## Paige

Amanda, Dasher has turned into a Dashing havanese for sure. What a handsome guy he is.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Amanda- Dasher is getting so grown up! And what a beautiful boy he is. I am so glad I got a chance to meet you both when you came up north. I got to see first hand the love between the two of you. Happy 9th Month Birthday Dasher boy!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh boy is Dasher beginning to become a strikingly handsome Havanese. Such a grown up look now. Seems like just a bit ago now that he was a brand new puppy.


----------



## JASHavanese

He's a doll!!! Wow, 7 months already. Seems like just a couple of weeks ago he was a puppy.


----------



## ama0722

*Dasher is now 10 months!*

Well he turned 10 months on Saturday but we were out of town celebrating. We all packed up and spent a weekend in Charleston, SC. Well our goal was to take the dogs running on the beach but unfortunately it rained non stop and in the morning it was pouring and you can only take them on the beach before 10 am. But we managed to get in some exercise between the puddles in downtown Charleston. Dash is such a confident and curious little man that I have to watch him with the horses, squirrels, and even people! He had a great time even though he wouldn't go out of the hotel awning to potty- he is a true California boy when it comes to rain! As you can see Dash crashes as hard as he plays!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Amanda he is stunning!! I love the picture of your DH and the three kids. Congrats and happy ten months little man!


----------



## Lilly's mom

*So handsome and yet so mischievious looking.*


----------



## Kathy

Posh's Mom said:


> Amanda he is stunning!! I love the picture of your DH and the three kids. Congrats and happy ten months little man!


I agree. Dasher man looks so regel standing between his "girls". <grin>

Kathy


----------



## Lina

Aww what a handsome boy he is!


----------



## ama0722

*Officially only one month of puppyhood left!*

Dasher turns 11 months today! He has grown up so quickly!!! I am not sure if/when he is going to lose that puppy attitude but this guy is always happy and just loves life. DH and I were just laughing as I have been training the beginnings of contacts for agility. So every time Dasher runs into the backyard, he runs up the mini Aframe and stops at the end cause that is where he gets the most cookies! The only thing he loves more than cookies is playing with other dogs. He has spent a lot of the day running outside up and down the fence with the neighbor's visiting lab. His favorite past time. The only problem with that celebration is the red paws and sticks he brings in the house!

My boys at the Halloween parade









Showing off his beautiful stop at the frame and wondering where is the cookie??









Flying but notice him looking to Mommy!


----------



## Missy

oh Dasher!!! you are perfect. I hope I get to meet you, your sisters and your mom someday in person. Although I feel I already know you!


----------



## irnfit

Amanda, he is so handsome. I can't believe he is 11 mos already. I always thought puppies were puppies until age 2. Kodi is 3 and still acts like a puppy. I love the shot of Dash jumping the hurdle.


----------



## Posh's Mom

What a handsome guy! Happy eleven months Dasher!


----------



## Lina

Amanda, that last pic of Dasher is great! What a handsome boy he is!


----------



## Leeann

Great contact Dasher, I have to agree with you "mom where is that target with the cookie..."


----------



## EstrellaVila

Time goes by so fast! He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Sheri

I love the picture of Dasher jumping! Very impressive little guy!

Sheri


----------



## Lynn

Amanda,
I don't know who is cuter....your husband or Dasher?  Great pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Leslie

Amanda~ What happened to the baby??? My goodness, he's so handsome! I love the pic of him "flying" :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Lynn- well on the right day, I might be will to give you my sable boy who is starting to silver!!!-SHHHH  Dash has no problem finding the dishwasher but DH sure does!!!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Amanda, what great pictures of Dasher! LOVE that last one of him flying. He's such a handsome dude and sounds like so much fun. What a perfect fit he is to your beautiful family. :whoo:


----------

